# Looks like a Nice Free Oyster Night



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Reminder, Gilligan's is Open!!!
Free Oysters!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Reminder, Gilligan's is Open!!!
> 
> Free Oysters!!




Oysters still on? Can Gin and I bring the grill July 19th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Stephanie is the one, hit her up


----------

